# Everyone's input on this?



## MattL (Nov 11, 2011)

I am kinda new at using this a sales man droped a few off for us to try. I wondered if anyone else has used this product and what is yalls personal review : Cyclone Acid drain opener.











**I did a search for it and it didnt load anything on my phone, im using the Android forum. It been acting funny.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The stuff I use doesn't come in a jug, it comes in a drum .......................filled with cable.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

There are exceptions to every rule but in general, by the time you realize your drain needs help it's too late for a chemical to be the right solution. 

I hate drum machines but I'd pick them over acid.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I hate sectionals till the cable binds in the drum, then I wish I had a sectional machine. :blink:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not big on Acid, I guess I've been burned to many times.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Acid Drain Opener...
The choice of the Handihack.... :yes:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Acidic drain cleaners are garbage.

After seeing what the right concoction of two very volatile chemicals will do when mixed together, I'll pass.

The smell of burnt human skin is a hard one to forget about, and the 140' of 4" cast iron that blew apart underground. Not to mention the man hole cover that blew off 300' away from the kitchen those boys were working in. 

The problem with them is you never know what might have been poured down that drain before and is just waiting for the right mixture...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Acidic drain cleaners are garbage.
> 
> After seeing what the right concoction of two very volatile chemicals will do when mixed together, I'll pass.
> 
> ...


Edit- for the record the maintenance man that poured it down the line is a friend of mine. It burnt his face off and most of his chest. The chemical was activated by cold water and when we got to him we rushed him to the ER. They began pouring cold water on him and poking holes in saline bags and letting them drip on him, to try and bring his temp down. All the while cooking him. He couldn't speak because his mouth was swollen almost shut, and the morphine they were giving him.

They removed skin from his back to rebuild his face, he still can't see very well out of both eyes. But he is alive which is the best thing...

So before you decide to pour that down line, I hope this post strikes a nerve. Running a cable is the best thing to do, broke fingers and a little bit of poo on you is about as bad as it gets...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> Acidic drain cleaners are garbage.
> 
> After seeing what the right concoction of two very volatile chemicals will do when mixed together, I'll pass.
> 
> ...


Silly man, that wasn't drain cleaner, that was a meth lab.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Silly man, that wasn't drain cleaner, that was a meth lab.


Think that shiots funny?

It's not, I almost lost a good friend because of it.

Rescue Drain and a processing chemical called #2


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> Think that shiots funny?
> 
> It's not, I almost lost a good friend because of it.
> 
> Rescue Drain and a processing chemical called #2


Before you get your panties in a wad...

I made the meth lab comment before your edit about your friend.

How much chemical did he add to the line and what else was in there? 

I've seen blow back from acid come up a drain, but to explode four inch cast iron, which would hold about 91 gallons of liquid, isn't caused from some quart of drain opener poured down a drain.:no:

Give some more detail of this accident please, I am fascinated.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

MattL said:


> I am kinda new at using this a sales man droped a few off for us to try. I wondered if anyone else has used this product and what is yalls personal review : Cyclone Acid drain opener.


 Sulfuric acid by any other name is still sulfuric acid.

Gawd help you if someone did a load of wash with bleach before they noticed the drain was plugged and called you.

The fumes from the resulting mixture will burn and scar your lungs -- Prolly blind you as well.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

The only acid I would use is to clear out calcium and salts, that is it. Anything more harsh is not going to happen. 

I remember one time having my breathe stolen when using Sizzle as per my bosses instructions. The man just did not use safe practices for himself, his employees or customers. But he is one of those lucky guys that nothing ever goes to wrong so he can't understand why you would insist on proper PPE or ventilation.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Before you get your panties in a wad...
> 
> I made the meth lab comment before your edit about your friend.
> 
> ...


Try 5 gallons of #2 and a gallon of Rescue drain.

It split the cast iron in four different pieces. Once we dug down to it , it just fell apart.

The night shift poured the 5 gallons of #2 (forgot the exact name for it) down the line first.

He came in with the rescue drain, cracked the bottle open and before he even poured the liquid down the drain it flashed.

This was in a commercial floor sink, when it flashed him he dropped the bottle upside down in the drain, that's when it blew up. 

I've seen sulfuric acid do the same thing, it blew a man hole cover off outside and smashed an engine block through the hood of the car parked over the grease trap.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

What is that stuff,#2, used for?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

X-Ray processing machine. 

Some pretty wicked shiot


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear that happened to your friend that sounds like some real bad stuff. The only stuff I use anymore is CLR it does wonders on urinals , toilets and shower heads.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I have used a similar product but in a much smaller quanity like 1 litre container. It says right on the bottle to cover all openings with something heavy incase you get blowback. Does a fine job for hair and breaking down items like rice. That said before it's used everything is ventilated all doors and windows opened, exhaust fans turned up to full etc. Only on residential jobs on commercial it's strictly cleaned by machines or flushed. 

It's like most things you need to wear the proper gear and understand the risks involved before you get into it.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> X-Ray processing machine.
> 
> Some pretty wicked shiot



Plumberman, no doubt that it was a terrible accident, and I feel for you, your friend, and his family. Back in 88' I lost an Uncle due to a improper chemical mixture, and improper PPE, at a plating factory where 5 guys died. Even though I was just a young lad, the fear of harm from chemicals has forever stayed with me. 

That is why after the incident with Sizzle, I told my boss never again would I use the stuff without protection. Especially when we had the proper equipment to do a better job.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The only thing we/i use is CLR and vinegar, for cleaning away mineral deposits and piss crystals in urinals, and so on. Drains are cleaned by machine and/or jetting, no chemicals at all!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I had a HO put a concoction of chems. in a tub drain, and I sat down on the edge of the tub it hit me.

I barely made it outside, vomiting and could just barely breath.

I made it to my house a few blocks away and my wife called PCC and the home owner at the same time, to find out what he had put in the drain.

Muriatic acid, sulfuric acid, bleach and Draino.

PCC told my wife that I had to get to the ER, or at the min. I would have pneumonia by morn.

That drain call almost cost me my life.

We question every drain call now. 

I will ream that arse quick, and refuse to go.


----------



## deca (Nov 11, 2011)

*drain cleaner*

I never used that product, but I have used clobber made by herculas. It has some kind of acid and smells like rotten eggs. Well today when I was out my wife called and said our tub was not draining. I said to my self oh bull s... ! well I did not want to get out the sewer snake and I was out of clobber so I stopped at walmart and picked up some drain cleaner ( instant power hair clog remover made by scotch co. ) It had a big tag hanging on it guaranteed or your money back. Well I have to say in about 15 minutes the drain was wide open and that was the 1st time any drain cleaner ever worked like it says it will. This product was great !!!! Oh yeah it had no smell at all..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

deca said:


> I never used that product, but I have used clobber made by herculas. It has some kind of acid and smells like rotten eggs. Well today when I was out my wife called and said our tub was not draining. I said to my self oh bull s... ! well I did not want to get out the sewer snake and I was out of clobber so I stopped at walmart and picked up some drain cleaner ( instant power hair clog remover made by scotch co. ) It had a big tag hanging on it guaranteed or your money back. Well I have to say in about 15 minutes the drain was wide open and that was the 1st time any drain cleaner ever worked like it says it will. This product was great !!!! Oh yeah it had no smell at all..


Try This... http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

deca said:


> I never used that product, but I have used clobber made by herculas. It has some kind of acid and smells like rotten eggs. Well today when I was out my wife called and said our tub was not draining. I said to my self oh bull s... ! well I did not want to get out the sewer snake and I was out of clobber so I stopped at walmart and picked up some drain cleaner ( instant power hair clog remover made by scotch co. ) It had a big tag hanging on it guaranteed or your money back. Well I have to say in about 15 minutes the drain was wide open and that was the 1st time any drain cleaner ever worked like it says it will. This product was great !!!! Oh yeah it had no smell at all..


Wow. Walmart.

How many 'Made in China' stickers did you have to peel off to get to the bottle top?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

deca said:


> I never used that product, but I have used clobber made by herculas. It has some kind of acid and smells like rotten eggs. Well today when I was out my wife called and said our tub was not draining. I said to my self oh bull s... ! well I did not want to get out the sewer snake and I was out of clobber so I stopped at walmart and picked up some drain cleaner ( instant power hair clog remover made by scotch co. ) It had a big tag hanging on it guaranteed or your money back. Well I have to say in about 15 minutes the drain was wide open and that was the 1st time any drain cleaner ever worked like it says it will. This product was great !!!! Oh yeah it had no smell at all..


Sounds like sulfuric acid maybe. Regardless, any drain cleaning Chem. Is dangerous and shouldn't be used EVER!!!!! And post an intro, and also that is pretty lazy for you not to get out your drain cleaning machine when using that chemical can indanger the lives of you and your family, that is just plain :stupid:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Plumbingzone Matt....:laughing:


----------



## deca (Nov 11, 2011)

I guess opinions are like ass holes every one has one. I was just telling you about a product that works. How many wholesale supply houses are open at 2:00 in the after noon on a saturday around you?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

deca said:


> I guess opinions are like ass holes every one has one. I was just telling you about a product that works. How many wholesale supply houses are open at 2:00 in the after noon on a saturday around you?


Who cares?
Why would I drive to China Mart when I've got a drain cleaning machine right in my truck?

Say was that chocolate on your trumpet mouthpiece?:whistling2:

About that intro you were asked for....
Git-R-Done


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

A fellow plumber that worked where I used to poured acid down some drain in bathroom and didn't ventilate the room and the company got to replace the towel bars and other items as the acid fumes ate the finishes off.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I never used Cyclone before. I do keep Clobber in the truck. Dont use it often, just in case all else fails.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Bill said:


> I never used Cyclone before. I do keep Clobber in the truck. Dont use it often, just in case all else fails.


Really? I know a lot of people who swear by it, but I've never seen it work, but I have seen plenty of sinks that were chemically etched from the use of it, that and I have had the smell of it burn out my nostrils. 

I've seen a few old brass p-traps that were full of holes after the maintenance man used it, too.


----------



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

If you dont want to run a machine try a plunger if not bite the bullet and run the machine it's not worth endangering yourself or possibly even worse a customer or family member. Agree 100% with red


----------



## ServicePlumber (Nov 13, 2011)

I never use any kind of acid drain opener. If a drain is completely clogged, that's what we use a cable for. If a drain is partially clogged, we sell a product called bio clean. We also sell a product called bio one. Both are non harmful enzymes that eat away at sludge, hair, or whatever else is in the drain line. It is so safe to humans and pets, we have a guy at the shop that will actually take a scoop and eat it to demonstrate to customers that it won't hurt you... Not saying I would any of that shiot, but it is safe. Those products are really good stuff. I'm not a rep of either of those two companies, but I know the stuff works. It takes longer than 15 minutes to work because it's not an acid, but if you don't want to harm the plumbing system, animals, or humans it is something to look in to. It will also help in a crawlspace if poo has been running under the house. Just throw some bio clean powder over the entire area that is "nasty" and come back in a week and it will be pretty much smell free, and the shiot will be almost gone... Just my two cents.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

No way, first we eliminate even the partial clog, THEN they get the Bio-Clean.:laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I confess I have used clobber a few times but it is so rare I came across a bottle of it I forgot I had in my trailer. I think I had it for really bad urinal drains after rodding them.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Just be careful, REAL careful using Clobber. 1 drop on my pinkey started burning instantly. By the time I rinsed it under running water which probably was less than 30 seconds after it got on my skin, it was too late. Now there is an indentation where the Clobber got on it.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have used acids also to boil out closet bowls and saved replacing on such occasions as the bowl was tiled in or some odd color that we could never replace and still perfectly match the tub, lav etc. But I cover all finishes with towels to keep the fumes from eating them off.


----------

